# Starting clomid - really confused



## Repton (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi, wondered if anyone could offer me any advice on clomid.
I have a 2 and half year old son who was born after first ICSI treatment in 2006 at Holly House.  I have PCOS.
We have been trying for another Baby for an year now to no joy so I asked my GP to prescribe me clomid of which he didn't seem to know alot about and told me to take it on day 5 of my cycle but the pharmacist advised taking it on day 2 which is today so I am really confused!
I have also been reading other threads where metformin has been prescribed to PCOS sufferers!
Any advice appreciated x


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Repton,

You can start taking Clomid between days 2 and 5, taking it for five days. Most people seem to start on day 2 or 3. 

It depends what your symptoms of PCOS are regards to the Metformin. My GP wouldn't give it to me saying that there is little evidence that it helps, but from reading the PCOS thread it clearly does.Maybe post on the PCOS board with your symptoms and see what suggestions you get. 

Good luck,
bingbong x


----------



## lesleyr (Jul 26, 2009)

Ive 2 take my clomid from cd2. 

I also have pcos, only symptons i have r excess hair and lack of periods. But not the typical overweight sympton. I asked for metformin beginnin of dec as i had heard it helps with pcos but also that it aids clomid. I ask ur doctor 4 it. But word of advice 4 if/whne u do get it, start off on 1 tablet a day 4 a few days then up it by another tablet 4 another few days then if your prescribed anymore than 2 a day up it again after another few days plus always take it with food. It is very harsh on ur tummy at 1st.

Good luck


----------



## Repton (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi Ladies, thanks for replying.
After reading some other posts, I have decided to follow Drs advice and start clomind on the fifth day.
I am going to spend a little time doing some research into metformin in the meantime.

Thanks again and Good luck to all of us! X


----------

